# Ocean Spray Cranberry Juice



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

My local store has Ocean Spray Cranberry Juice on sale for $1.00 for 32 ounces. Do you think that this would make a good cranberry wine? Should I get a few bottles and experiment?


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 30, 2013)

I have used it to supplement real cranberries that I get every year after Thanksgiving. We really like Cranberry Wine with our Thanksgiving meals. It also makes a great starter for SP! I would think you could use it straight to make wine, maybe add frozen cranberry juice if you feel it's too weak. Roy


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 30, 2013)

The first wine I made was with Ocean Spray 100% Cranberry/Raspberry juice. Only made a gallon. Used 64oz. juice and 64oz. water. Turned out pretty good. If I did it again, I would use all juice or at least 96oz.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I will try.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 31, 2013)

Jack Keller had a recipe for a social wine in his blog that used Cranberry grocery juice and a raspberry syrup I substituted raspberry pie filling worked out great.


----------



## derunner (Jul 31, 2013)

I want to make a cranberry wine too and figure I should start it now for there to be any chance that it would be ready for the holidays. Is there such a thing as frozen whole cranberries, or canned cranberries to add to the ferment? I don't think the normal cranberry sauce or prepared whole berries sauce would be good. How about adding craisins like we add raisins to some grape wines?


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 31, 2013)

derunner I would and did use frozen cans of cranberry juice and that would be ready for the holidays if you started soon. We also did Cranberry/Pom and Cranberry/Blueberry from bottled juices. We will have all 3 available for the holidays.


----------



## saramc (Jul 31, 2013)

Derunner, you can use whole cranberry sauce but you need to find one without HFCS. You can also find dried cranberries, but find the ones without oil. And frozen whole cranberries may/may not be available depending upon the season.


----------



## Turock (Aug 1, 2013)

Thinking ahead, after New Years get yourselves into the grocery stores and suck up all the cranberries. They sell them pretty cheap just to get rid of them. This past Jan., we raided the Aldi's and got 40 bags!!! Then come Thanksgiving, you'll have your wine ready. If you do this every year, you'll never run out of cranberry wine.


----------



## salcoco (Aug 1, 2013)

some organic grocery stores have a cranberry concentrate that could be used.


----------

